# Got the XD9sc



## fivehourfrenzy

Shot my buddy's XD9sc today. WORLD of difference between that and my P99c. Barely noticeable muzzle flip, extremely accurate and consistent, and the trigger...unreal how light and smooth it is.

So...went in, traded my Walther in for $325, and got the bi-tone XD9sc with the stainless steel slide. I'm very partial to all black handguns, but the stainless slide looked amazing on the XD, and being that owners report much better wear on the stainless, it was worth it for another $50. The sticker price was $550, so after my $325 for the Walther and $200 credit deposit I had paid on the Benelli, I only had the pay the difference, and only had to pay tax on the difference. Bought a box of Speer 124gr +P short-barrel Gold Dots, and now all I need is a Supertuck holster.

It was a tough choice between the 9mm and .40. The only advantage I saw for getting the .40 is the beefier bullet, but the 9mm recoils less, is available in a much wider variety of bullets, is cheaper for practice, and has a higher cap magazine. I could convert the .40 to a 9mm, but if I did that, it would make more sense to get the 9mm. And if I can't put a guy on the ground with a 9mm, a .40S&W probably wouldn't make up for the difference. I'll take less muzzle flip, more practice, and a higher cap mag over the better ballistics of the .40.

I'm not sure how I feel about the grip extended 16-round mag. I'm sure it'll be great for target shooting, but I don't know if I'll use it for CC. I don't have the biggest hands, so with the 10-round standard mag, I could still easily carry and shoot it without the finger extension. Regardless of which magazine, it's a much easier handgun to conceal than the Walther, IMO. Due to it's boxier shape than the Walther, it definitely sits better just jammed in my waistband, so I have no doubts about it being better with the Supertuck.

My only plan for aftermarket parts is a set of adjustable night sights. They're pretty pricey at $180, but it's just something I'll hafta save up for after I get a holster. I also saw a thread on XDtalk about painting in the engravings on the slide, and I think painting them in black would look super sexy. But anyway, I'll get pics up later on tonight.


----------



## Dsig1

Good luck with it. I think that's my next purchase. How is the grip? I found my XD was a bit slippery so I put on a Houge overwrap since I refuse to apply that stick on sandpaper. (See thread on XD Grip) Houge makes their wraps in all sizes but I'd like to have your opinion on whether it jumps around in your hand.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

The grip is a bit slick. I tend to wear gloves when I shoot at the range, but I'm gonna shy away from it as the chances of having gloves on if I ever need to shoot defensively are pretty slim. "Hang on a second dude, lemme get my gloves on, then you can start stabbing at me."


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Congrats on your purchase and good luck with it! They sure do have a great feel to them.

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Thanks...I'm really looking forward to some range time and carrying it.


----------



## Mike Barham

Great. Now that the hardware is taken care of, move on to the software.


----------



## JeffWard

I know a guy here in FL who does great work with tattoo removal...
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Seriously, enjoy your new toy!


----------



## TOF

Sounds like you made a good swap.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## JDar

Good choice, and may every shot be for fun. Your new XD is exactly what I want for my second gun in a very small collection of one so far.


----------



## cupsz71

Congrats on your new purchase. It sounds like with your trade you got a good deal.

I broke down just today I put a XD9sc on layaway at the local gun shop I use. It retailed for $599 but I know the owner thru my work, and range shoot with most of his employees, so he cut me a deal at $525.
I needed a smaller CCW (_the 92FS was just too big - the T380 the wife will use when she gets her CC permit_) and after actually being able to try various sub-compacts not 2 wks ago (_thanks to those emplyees_), the XD topped out my "_must-have_" list.
I too chose the 9mm over the .40S&W for the simple reason of the high cap mag. w/finger extention, and 9mm is WAY cheaper to shoot. And IMHP 9mm is more that enough caliber for personal defense. I loaded my Beretta with Federal HYDRA-SHOCK 135 JHP with no complaints.

Now it's just a waiting game.:watching:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

JeffWard said:


> I know a guy here in FL who does great work with tattoo removal...
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Seriously, enjoy your new toy!


Too expensive...I could buy a lifetime supply of ammo for that, lol.

I've always heard that 9mm ammo is cheaper, especially ball ammo, but I've never actually looked at prices. The box of 20 Gold Dots was $3-4 cheaper for top notch SD rounds, so I imagine the difference in cheap practice ammo is significant as well.


----------



## Gordo1

*Xd9sc*

I have had an XD9SC since last November. I think I paid a premium price for it but love it. About 900 rounds through it, various mfg's and cartridge types. Not any problems at all. If I am ever in a situation where I need a gun for personal defence (which I hope never happens), this is the gun I want to have with me. 
Also, I do not know why so many want a 45. If I cannot stop an adversary with 10 rounds of HP from a 9mm, I do not think a 45 will do a whole lot better.


----------



## Shipwreck

You go get a tatoo of a Walther P99c on your stomach, and then you go trade the gun in?!?!

Actually - I thought about getting the XDsc in stainless too - the backstrap is a little longer on the XD. I rented one, and switched back and forth between the 2 guns - trying to decide if I wanted another subcompact - or if my P99c was good enough.. (I'd never sell my P99s)

Here is my comparison post between the 2 guns...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11777

I found that I still preferred the Walther...


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Shipwreck said:


> I found that I still preferred the Walther...


I think you're just scared of giving up your HGF reputation as the official Walther freak. :anim_lol: If I had bought the P99c in 9mm, it wouldn't have been much of an issue. While I haven't shot the 9mm, I imagine the muzzle flip is significantly more controllable than the .40. I've formed some new opinions on .40...in lightweight, polymer compacts/subcompacts, they have slightly better ballistics of a 9mm, but recoil like a full-sized .45.

Gordo I have no idea on the .45...I'm not trying to call anyone out, but I think a lot of people get a .45 'cause it's bigger. Even if they can shoot WAY better with a 9mm or .40, they'd still pick the .45 because it's a wider, heavier bullet. IMO, and I could be a bit off with this, I think .40S&W is the highest you'd want to go in a subcompact. A lot of companies produce muzzle velocity/energy when tested out of a 4" barrel. Once you drop it to 3", a lot changes. With as slow as 230gr .45ACP bullets are to begin with, I would guess firing them out of a 3" barrel would really hurt their velocity and energy, and drop their penetration to inadequate levels. I'm sure Mike or submoa can come along and correct me, or support me with some ballistics charts. Not to mention the recoil would be just plain viscious to say the least. I'll take the high cap mags and lower recoil of the 9mm. 10+1 with hollow points would take anything human down if properly placed.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, yes, I don't like the 40 cal round in even the fullsize P99 - Too much recoil. But in 9mm, its fine. And, it's not that I want to loose my P99 fanaticism reputation. 

I actually wanted to like the XDsc - and had I not already owned a P99c, I probably would have bought it. BUt I walked away liking my P(9c more.

Anyway - good luck with the gun!


----------



## Mike Barham

Not sure about penetration with .45s out of 3" barrels, but I've never heard it raised as a major issue, and I tend to doubt it is one. If you're worried about .45 penetration, you can always use hardball. :mrgreen:

A 3" 1911 is .45ACP is actually quite easy to shoot well compared to a lot of polymer .40s. It's _very_ far from vicious, at least to an experienced shooter. Hell, I can shoot a 3" 1911 faster than a 6".

But 9mm is easier to shoot than either .45ACP or .40S&W, especially from little guns. Not to be insulting or anything, but this is doubly true for a new shooter, who often has no idea what really good shooting and recoil management look like.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

No offense taken. I'm a new shooter, and I've got plenty of practice ahead of me. I'll enjoy it a lot more with the 9mm though, and consequently, I'll practice more and get better a lot quicker that way. Not to mention it's cheaper.

I guess maybe the physical makeup of a handgun is more influential in recoil than the barrel length. Plus, a polymer frame puts all the weight in the slide/barrel, making them a bit top heavy, so they would tend to flip more than one that had some weight in the frame.


----------



## Carry

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I'll get pics up later on tonight.


Speaking of pictures, your Avatar is HOT! *WOW*

We're about to buy our first XDs.... probably XD9SC


----------



## DogRanger

I will be picking up XD9sc this week and looking forward to it.I've only heard positive on this and other forums. :smt023


----------



## Rmart30

I got a Xd45 compact a few months back. Liked it so much I went and got a Xd9 sub compact. Both of them have been great, the 45c isnt but a tad bigger on the grip than the 9sc and it actually fits my hand better. I carry the 45c much more than the 9sc, but I like em both 
I love the compact/sub models because they will go from short concealable grips, to full size grips and hi cap just by changing magazines...


----------



## DogRanger

Picked up my XD9sc in od green, going to the range on thursday afternoon and put it through its paces.


----------



## Willy D

I have a 4" XD9 and a 4" XD45...I had a SC40XD too, but traded it on the XD9...Out of all those guns, I still shoot the 45 the best...it was the first gun I ever bought. I felt the .40 had too much flip compared to the .45. The .45 gives a good firm push backwards and I find it pretty easy to control..I bought the 9 because it is cheaper to buy ammo for and I plan to get into some competetion...

love the XD's

Willy


----------



## DogRanger

What a great gun. accurate, no failure to anything. about 180 rnds through it,mild recoil,just as good as my glock 19.Just lovin it....:smt023


----------

